# Piano that smells like moth balls. Bad? What would you do?



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

DS and my pregnant self are temporarily renting a nice little garden apartment. It's a long story, but because it's temporary (like a couple months) it is fully furnished and we have very little say in what it looks like or what's in it. I noticed kind of an "old people" smell in a corner of the living room today. I thought it must be the couch since it is the only thing in the room that could get musty. And then I remembered that many people put mothballs in pianos. Well, it seems to me now that the piano that's in the living room is the source of the odor. I'm really worried about the toxic fumes, because moth balls off gas for a long long long time. On top of that, I have no idea how I would get the odor out, or clean the piano itself. And I don't think asking them to remove it from the room is reasonable...I am so bummed. I love our little place otherwise...

What would you do? Do you think it is dangerous?


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

You could drape a sheet over the piano.

You can't really clean away napthalene easily as the compound is not water-soluble. Clothing which has been stored in mothballs needs sunlight and a breeze to be de-mothballed. The napthalene crystals which have been deposited need to sublimate back into a gas and blow away.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

But would the sheet keep it from offgassing into the room? What if I remove any moth ball residue by cleaning with a lemongrass oil cleaner and then air out the room? Will the fumes eventually evaporate?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jocelyndale*
> 
> You could drape a sheet over the piano.
> 
> You can't really clean away napthalene easily as the compound is not water-soluble. Clothing which has been stored in mothballs needs sunlight and a breeze to be de-mothballed. The napthalene crystals which have been deposited need to sublimate back into a gas and blow away.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

I would make sure to ask your landlords before cleaning the piano with an oil-based cleaner. It could ruin the soundboard and the action.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't think oil would do anything for the mothballs, anyhow.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

What about charcoal? It gets the odor out of most things, though I don't know about mothballs. You put it in an open container or on some tinfoil.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm currently trying baking soda and an air purifier with an ionizer. Oh, and coffee grounds. Charcoal has been suggested by a couple people, so I think I will try it next! Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameragirl*
> 
> What about charcoal? It gets the odor out of most things, though I don't know about mothballs. You put it in an open container or on some tinfoil.


----------



## Lore (Mar 5, 2011)

Kitty litter? I know it works for some other odors.


----------

